# The Old Way



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] "When  I was a boy, my Momma would send me down to the corner store with  $1.00, & I'd come back with 5 bags of potatoes, 2 loaves of bread,  3 pints of milk, a hunk of cheese, a box of tea, & 6 eggs.





   You can't do that now.












Too many  security cameras."









​ 


















[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 20, 2015)

Heck, I remember when a McDonald's burger was 15 cents! I also remember paying 28 cents a gallon for gas in Long Beach, Calif. when I was in the Navy.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2015)

"Are new methods and techniques always superior to the old? Often yes but not always. Lets put this question to the test. I'll let you decide".


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 20, 2015)

I think there is a lot to be said about the old ways. Sometimes newer isn't better, but more complicated, and more costly too.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2015)

flowerchild said:


> I think there is a lot to be said about the old ways. Sometimes newer isn't better, but more complicated, and more costly too.


I agree!  We are too eager to shuck the old ways for the new.  The old ways are a good back-up plan.  So...why not a little of both!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 20, 2015)

Because this Generation doesn't want anything to do with the "old ways". I can't really blame them. They sure don't want people to think of them as "old"! And, just bc wife and I are in our mid 60's, we still, most of the time, keep up with the "new ways". We watch American Idol, Dancing With The Stars and some other shows like those. Yea, I'd say we are "hip"!:coolthumb:




Meanderer said:


> I agree!  We are too eager to shuck the old ways for the new.  The old ways are a good back-up plan.  So...why not a little of both!


----------

